# First Fountain Pen NIB surgery completed =)



## nates02gt (Aug 2, 2014)

Well mostly anyway.  I got the feed and the NIB all apart.  This stems from the warranty question I asked in the marketing section on the forums.  Thanks to Ed with Exotic Blanks for providing the video link to fine tuning your nib.  After getting it apart, I was able to determine two problems.  The first problem is the are several sections in the feed that filled with dried ink.  The second problem is there is only a pinhole of light that can be seen on the NIB.  By pinhole, I literally mean a pinhole.  You cannot see any light along most of the length of the slit.  I will be ordering some of the brass shims that were in the video so I can tune it up and get it working again.  For anyone else that hasn't seen the video, the link is below.  Thanks again Ed!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRvK...6QZd0OfP-bOkYH


----------



## edstreet (Aug 3, 2014)

> This video does not exist.



Also welcome to the wonderful world (NOT) of kit nibs.  What do you plan on doing to things while you are in there?


----------



## plantman (Aug 3, 2014)

Go to You Tube and look up Fine tuning your nib. 18 minutes. Very interesting and informative.    Jim  S


----------



## rblakemore (Aug 3, 2014)

Very good Nate!!
I will be following behind you soon.


----------



## nates02gt (Aug 4, 2014)

edstreet said:


> Also welcome to the wonderful world (NOT) of kit nibs.  What do you plan on doing to things while you are in there?



That is odd. I will have to check the link. It was labeled something like 'fine tuning a fountain pen'.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 4, 2014)

nates02gt said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Also welcome to the wonderful world (NOT) of kit nibs.  What do you plan on doing to things while you are in there?
> ...





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRvKrrZdXLs

This one?

Just remember, a 'good surgery' nets you this.


----------

